# Is there any affordable kindergarten in Tokyo?



## heety

I will be moving to Tokyo, and i have a 4 years old child. Im planning to enroll her in any of the preschool there in tokyo. But when i google the fees, i dont think i can afford to send my daughter to any of the preschool there. Is there any cheap or affordable preschool available in tokyo? Affordable i mean around ( 100k yen and below per month ). The registration fee is also super expensive. I wonder how i am going to survive there.


----------



## Xelchan

There are definitely cheaper options. But the problems of getting in might be due to no open spaces and whether or not you want to have it be in English. If you want English day care, you are probably looking at a private day care that’s more expensive. If you don’t mind it being in Japanese (and there’s space), the public daycares in the ward you live in can be reasonable. 

This has some pretty good information about Hoikuen in Japan. 

https://bestlivingjapan.com/navigating-japanese-hoikuen-system/

Ultimately it will boil down to where you’re moving and what kind of preschool you want. Good luck


----------



## lancer33

A friend of mine currently lives in Tokyo and has an 8-year-old daughter, I remember that she told me that the preschool cost 50k near her work.


----------

